# How to kill this



## CenlaLowell

Give it to me straight how do I kill this without killing the brush.


----------



## Monocot Master

Not certain, but that looks like virginia creeper. This may not be possible, but I would try to get to the places it exits the ground, lop off the vine and paint the stubs with a 50/50 blend water + glyphosate.


----------



## Huff

Monocot Master said:


> Not certain, but that looks like virginia creeper. This may not be possible, but I would try to get to the places it exits the ground, lop off the vine and paint the stubs with a 50/50 blend water + glyphosate.


I agree on the virginia creeper. I have it all over my creekbank, but it's not a real problem there. I would also paint with glyphosate, but I'd paint some of the leaf surfaces to increase the chances of it transferring the herbicide to the roots.


----------



## Mister Bill

Cutting several trailing stems of each plant near the ends where they reach the ground and placing the cut ends into a well secured container of a 50/50 mix of brush killer will get rid of it. I have not had much success with glyphosate eradicating it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks everyone, I painted the weed with roundup quik pro mixed with esplanade ez. I'll do this once a week for the month of June and if it doesn't work I'll try the brush killer that someone recommend.

I'll make sure to update with results.


----------



## kb02gt

Have the same exact thing going on in my yard but never thought to ask about it. I did purchase a few of these however for a different situation that may help with yours. They stake into the ground and have a sealed rubber top with a tiny hole.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HS2JXK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_2RBZHF4Z58WH5W84SAWH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SWB

I have it growing out of my Hollies. I bunched t up without pulling it out and laid some carwash towels under it to protect the Hollies and sprayed with gly. Worked great. 
EDIT: I mixed the guy in a spray bottle so I could just mist the leaves.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Roundup doesn't kill vines very well. Virginia creeper is best pulled out by the roots.


----------



## SWB

Here's a pic of what I sprayed probably a month ago. According to Roundup.com they don't recommend pulling the vines up which seems counter-intuitive to me. The only reason I sprayed is because I couldn't ever get a good grip on it.

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/library/specific-weeds/what-virginia-creeper-and-how-do-i-control-it


----------



## Redtwin

We had a ton of VA Creeper along with briars and trumpet vines when I expanded my backyard. I think the reason they don't recommend pulling is because those vines are coming from a big tuber in the ground. We dug all of ours up. My wife calls them "potato vines". That's the only way we were able to get rid of them.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Redtwin said:


> We had a ton of VA Creeper along with briars and trumpet vines when I expanded my backyard. I think the reason they don't recommend pulling is because those vines are coming from a big tuber in the ground. We dug all of ours up. My wife calls them "potato vines". That's the only way we were able to get rid of them.


This. We had to same joke - digging up potatoes. sometimes they're two feet deep and the size of a professional football. Even spraying with glyph, the tuber will let the dead part fall off and make another shoot. You'll also see rhizomes connecting multiple tubers. Honestly, I think the only way you'll be able to completely get rid of it is to dig up the bush, dig up the tuber(s), and then either replant or replace the bush.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got another one. How to kill this



Inside this tree you will notice another weed(tree) how can I get rid of this??


----------



## LushTurf

I don't know for sure if it would work, but if that last pic is actually a "tree" (weed) with a trunk growing within the desirable plant, you could use the hack and squirt method. I use it to kill a bunch of trash trees around the farm. Hack with a small hatchet at a downward angle in the truck creating a little "cup" in trunk. Then spray one little squirt (just enough so that it doesn't run out) of 50/50 Remedy or Arsenal and water per hack. The rule of thumb I've been taught and use with success is one hack and squirt per inch of diameter of the trunk. I've killed up to 6 inch diameter trees this way. It takes several weeks to a couple months for them to die, but they die crispy dead.


----------



## BHopper

Pete with GCI does a foam application on those difficult to kill weeds. I'm going to give this a try and see if it works below are some links to the product and his videos...

https://gciturfacademy.com/product/foam-herbicide-applicator/

https://youtu.be/QsrT42_1K3U

https://youtu.be/M9jciTYmYVI


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got another one 


What kills this?


----------



## Darth_V8r

The spurge or the grass?


----------

